

Don't Hate Twitter Bootstrap - bdunn
http://www.projectorpm.com/blog/2012/03/10/dont-hate-twitter-bootstrap/

======
BerislavLopac
This reminds me of a story I read somewhere in early eighties, when a rock
drummer was asked what he thinks about that new thing called rhythm-machine,
which was about to make his job obsolete. He answered that he actually really
liked the thing, as it will replace the bad and mediocre drummers, leaving the
top ones with enough work to do. This has since proven true, and I think that
an analogy can be drawn in the case of Bootstrap.

What I would like to see are more ready-made templates, such as thise at
ThemeForest, that are based on Bootstrap classes and styles, so I could make
the prototype in Bootstrap and just place their styles to change the look.

